
Intel mentions a new family of AI chips to take on Nvidia’s GPUs - jonbaer
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/10/17/16488414/intel-ai-chips-nervana-neural-network-processor-nnp
======
arcanus
How many intel parts are targeted at machine learning? They appear to have at
least three:

* Xeon Knights Mill

* Nervana Neural Network Processor

* Broadwell Xeon with FPGA

Are they really going to support all these teams? Or are they going to watch
which product wins and cut the others?

~~~
rbanffy
Knights Mill seems like a stopgap product. It's good for training but less so
for inference. The Athera parts are good for inference and useless for
training.

Having said that, I'd love to see a hybrid Landing/Mill Phi. You probably
won't like to have thousands of them in a supercomputer, but for a research on
what future desktop CPUs will look like, it'd be endless fun.

